# Independent Financial Advisor.



## Dman (23 Aug 2007)

Good morning, 
I'm currently looking for a good independent Financial Adivsor who can give me some good solid advice and is not connected to a particular bank / insurancve company? 
I've met one or two via the banks etc and understandably they just recommend products from their own companies so not really getting a full picture of my options. 
I worked in Dublin city centre so ideally someone in the city. 

I'm hoping someone knows one from personal experience who they don't mind recommending.  

i'm sorry if i've posted this thread in the wrong area, but it seemd to be the best match. 
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

Get a good multi-agency intermdiary or authorised advisor. There are a few who contribute to _AAM _who might be worth checking (e.g. I would personally recommend _Liam Ferguson _www.ferga.com who is a multi-agency intermediary but please do check out others). You can get a full list of such advisors from _IFSRA _but you obviously want specific recommendations.


----------



## F. Kruger (23 Aug 2007)

I would second Clubmans recommendation.


----------



## South (23 Aug 2007)

Well there is a surprise 

A full list of authorised advisors and multi-agency intermediaries is available from The Financial Regulator at [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

It is seeing that _FK _is an _MAI _or _AA _(?) himself if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## South (23 Aug 2007)

An AA him/her self, a very unusual suggestion especially considering OP wanted an advisor based in Dublin!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

Yes - but I know that _Liam _visits clients in _Dublin _city centre if necessary. What is your point or are you just stirring (again?)?


----------



## South (23 Aug 2007)

My point is that the poster asked for a recommendation in Dublin.

Two posters recommended a MAI (not an authorised advisor) based in Meath...shome mishtake shurley!

I would recommend having a look at the following: Marsh (www.marsh.ie), Coyle Hamilton ([broken link removed]), Becketts ([broken link removed]) to name just three highly regarded authorised advisors that are based in Dublin.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

South said:


> My point is that the poster asked for a recommendation in Dublin.


Yes - and many intermediaries not based in _Dublin _will visit clients there if necessary.


> Two posters recommended a MAI (not an authorised advisor)


The original poster did not specifically ask for _AA _recommendations.


> based in Meath...shome mishtake shurley!


No - see above.


> I would recommend having a look at the following: Marsh (www.marsh.ie), Coyle Hamilton ([broken link removed]), Becketts ([broken link removed]) to name just three highly regarded authorised advisors that are based in Dublin.


Yes - of course the original poster should check out all options.


----------



## Dman (23 Aug 2007)

Thanks very much for you replies. much appericated.


----------



## South (23 Aug 2007)

Dman said:


> I worked in Dublin city centre so ideally someone in the city.


 
Obviously the advisor will travel, but it is more convenient in terms of organising a meeting at short notice, rearranging meeting etc if the advisor is nearby.

A MAI (multi-agency intermediary) is, as the name would suggest, not independent.


----------



## z109 (23 Aug 2007)

Dman said:


> I'm hoping someone knows one from personal experience who they don't mind recommending.



The OP was looking for a personal recommendation, not someone out of the phone book or from the financial regulator's list.

South, have you personally received advice from: Marsh, Coyle Hamilton, and Becketts?


----------



## South (23 Aug 2007)

Yes I have (at one stage or another) worked with or had dealings with the three of them.


----------



## LDFerguson (23 Aug 2007)

To clarify a point above, I'm based in Ratoath, Co. Meath which is about 15 minutes drive from the M50 and yes, I do tend to be in the City Centre on business at least once a week.  

If the original poster would prefer an advisor that's based in Dublin city, I can recommend Alan Morton of Moneywise, an Authorised Advisor firm with an associated Pensioneer Trustee firm.  Alan's based in Dublin 2.  I've had professional dealings with him over the years and have always found him to be knowledgeable, professional and ethical.  

Liam D. Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------



## Riddler (23 Aug 2007)

People 

 Let’s lay this independent advice issue on the head shall we. We are really talking about choice since it is an impossibility for true independent advice to exist. The evidence is quite compelling from more developed advisory markets. A clients expectation is not for  true independence rather that their suspicions of tied advice do not arise. It has been shown that providing a choice between 5-8 products etc is probably sufficient ..of course the relative merits of MAI or AA is a matter of whether or nor the advisor has independence to select and change the mix. In truth investors need to self educate and the best advisors know this and facilitate the process…both are after all on a learning curve….one just ahead of the other.


----------



## Financehelp (24 Aug 2007)

I would recommend Peter O'Reilly his office is in Naas but he lives in Dublin and has a lot of clients there. He's independent and has been in the business for a long time www.thefinancebusiness.ie
Personally I wouldn't go touch Marsh with a barge pole they might be fine up front but from my experience you never hear from them again once the transaction is done.


----------



## South (24 Aug 2007)

I would have to agree that the service from Marsh in recent times is not as good as it was a couple of years ago, but I had hear that was rectified with a number of high profile appointments?

I have also heard some good reports on Des O'Sullivan, he is a pensioneer trustee working with IPAC www.ipac.ie, they are based in Dublin.

I have only had professional dealings with him in his role as a professional trustee, however a number of his clients have spoken highly of the service provided.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Aug 2007)

Financehelp said:


> I would recommend Peter O'Reilly his office is in Naas but he lives in Dublin and has a lot of clients there. He's independent and has been in the business for a long time www.thefinancebusiness.ie
> Personally I wouldn't go touch Marsh with a barge pole they might be fine up front but from my experience you never hear from them again once the transaction is done.


 
Dear oh dear oh dear.

Rubbishing another business while heaping gushing praise upon 

*YOUR OWN EMPLOYER*

Nice to have had you around, but so long!


----------

